# Opinion on Chris Hein's strings?



## al_net77 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have been asked for a good-sounding strings library (both solo and ensemble) that can sound well without too much programming but, when needed, can be great if programmed. I know I'm asking too much  ... but ...

Anyone can give some opinion on Chris Hein's strings libraries? They seems to sound very well, but demos are always... demos.


----------



## micrologus (Jul 1, 2018)

I own the solo cello and the sound is really very good, with a lot of articulations.


----------



## webs (Jul 1, 2018)

If you're asking about the Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete, I like them. Between the extra instrument variations, the "body" settings, and the other tweakable params, they're fairly flexible for sound(s) without having to go too deep programming them (though it sure looks like there are a lot of programming options!) 

Haven't programmed them much yet and enjoy just playing them. In general, happy with them. (Side note: depending on your purchase urgency, the upcoming spitfire solo strings sure sound nice to my ears as well!)


----------



## Quasar (Jul 1, 2018)

micrologus said:


> I own the solo cello and the sound is really very good, with a lot of articulations.


I agree, and it's really solo cellos, since you get you get two instruments, or four with an expanded version (got it on sale, and I'm not sure how the whole package options work). I don't have any of the other CH strings, but out of what I have Josh Bell is my favorite solo violin and CH Solo Cello (Romantic) is my favorite solo cello.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 1, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I agree, and it's really solo cellos, since you get you get two instruments, or four with an expanded version (got it on sale, and I'm not sure how the whole package options work). I don't have any of the other CH strings, but out of what I have Josh Bell is my favorite solo violin and CH Solo Cello (Romantic) is my favorite solo cello.



I on the other hand likes the Italian Violin. Sounds nice. I've recently featured the Italian Violin in one of my works for a theme park in China which requires traditional Malay style music. Loving the Italian Violin.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 1, 2018)

Are the samples dry? I read about two convolution reverbs, but samples?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 1, 2018)

bone dry


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 1, 2018)

Good. Only good words until now. Anyone can post some work apart from official demos?


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 3, 2018)

Where is the post with the track I saw yesterday? I liked it...


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 3, 2018)

I took a couple of Trysound sessions on BS yesterday and tried both solo and ensemble.
I will recommend to buy it to who asked for it, very good sound out of the box.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 3, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Good. Only good words until now. Anyone can post some work apart from official demos?


Using Hein's Solo Cello and string ensembles. All strings including FX are Hein's. Hence the title.
I had also recently gotten Vikings Metal Expansion from KeepForest, so I thought I'd incorporate them both.
We don't get to hear Hein's strings in this context very often.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/heins-bootyful-strings-mp3.14292/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## reutunes (Jul 3, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Using Hein's Solo Cello and string ensembles. All strings including FX are Hein's. Hence the title.
> I had also recently gotten Vikings Metal Expansion from KeepForest, so I thought I'd incorporate them both.
> We don't get to hear Hein's strings in this context very often.



I absolutely love this. Congrats!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I agree, and it's really solo cellos, since you get you get two instruments, or four with an expanded version (got it on sale, and I'm not sure how the whole package options work). I don't have any of the other CH strings, but out of what I have Josh Bell is my favorite solo violin and CH Solo Cello (Romantic) is my favorite solo cello.



OT - what chamber and/or orchestral/symphonic libraries do you use with JB and CH?

if you do at all.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 3, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> I took it down. Here you go:
> 
> http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2017/land-of-eire-2/



Thank you


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 3, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Using Hein's Solo Cello and string ensembles. All strings including FX are Hein's. Hence the title.
> I had also recently gotten Vikings Metal Expansion from KeepForest, so I thought I'd incorporate them both.
> We don't get to hear Hein's strings in this context very often.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/heins-bootyful-strings-mp3.14292/][/AUDIOPLUS]



Very nice, thanks


----------



## Quasar (Jul 3, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> OT - what chamber and/or orchestral/symphonic libraries do you use with JB and CH?
> 
> if you do at all.


Light & Sound is the only set of chamber strings per se that I have, and think they're great. 8DIO's Adagietto provides a nice compliment to solo strings too IMHO. I have several (perhaps too many) ensemble style orchestral libraries, my favorites of which are the Spitfire Albion series. I also really like Kirk Hunter's Virtuoso Ensembles. I'm just a hobbyist, still experimenting, and don't worry about sonic or timbrel compatibility much, but am of the school of thought that you can pass everything though a reverb bus which will, like Lebowski's rug, tie the room together.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Light & Sound is the only set of chamber strings per se that I have, and think they're great. 8DIO's Adagietto provides a nice compliment to solo strings too IMHO. I have several (perhaps too many) ensemble style orchestral libraries, my favorites of which are the Spitfire Albion series. I also really like Kirk Hunter's Virtuoso Ensembles. I'm just a hobbyist, still experimenting, and don't worry about sonic or timbrel compatibility much, but am of the school of thought that you can pass everything though a reverb bus which will, like Lebowski's rug, tie the room together.



Adagietto sure is a surprise hit. Fun set.

I nabbed the Hyperion Strings Micro library today.

So much great stuff coming out.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 4, 2018)

reutunes said:


> I absolutely love this. Congrats!


Wow thanks Reuben! Means a lot.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 4, 2018)

That BS 2-fer has me itchy.

CH Violin and Cello.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> That BS 2-fer has me itchy.
> 
> CH Violin and Cello.


A lot of folks were disappointed that they didn't do the 2-for-1 last holiday season, but now would be a good time to jump on this if you have the money and the need. 

If I were rich, I would own ALL of Chris Hein's orchestral libraries, and would not mind having the full strings set, but can neither afford it nor justify it, even with the sale. Between CH Solo Cello and Embertone's Josh Bell + Fischer Viola & Leonid Bass (the two strongest instruments of the ISS bundle IMHO), I am already covered for solo strings well beyond my ability to fully deploy them.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 4, 2018)

Quasar said:


> A lot of folks were disappointed that they didn't do the 2-for-1 last holiday season, but now would be a good time to jump on this if you have the money and the need.
> 
> If I were rich, I would own ALL of Chris Hein's orchestral libraries, and would not mind having the full strings set, but can neither afford it nor justify it, even with the sale. Between CH Solo Cello and Embertone's Josh Bell + Fischer Viola & Leonid Bass (the two strongest instruments of the ISS bundle IMHO), I am already covered for solo strings well beyond my ability to fully deploy them.



CH Cello and Josh Bell Violin - if only Embertone was part of the 2-fer.

but the CH Violin ain't nothin' to sneeze at.

just realized the CH deal is for the extended versions of the Violin and Cello.

makes it borderline NO BRAINER!


----------



## Quasar (Jul 4, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> CH Cello and Josh Bell Violin - if only Embertone was part of the 2-fer.


I can't speak to CH violins at all since I don't have them, but if they're anything like the solo cellos a two-fer sale should be a safe bet...

...On the other hand, Josh Bell might be the single best sample library (of any solo instrument) I've ever encountered, period. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 4, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I can't speak to CH violins at all since I don't have them, but if they're anything like the solo cellos a two-fer sale should be a safe bet...
> 
> ...On the other hand, Josh Bell might be the single best sample library (of any solo instrument) I've ever encountered, period. Just my opinion of course.



I have CH Winds Complete - so at least i'm familiar with and like his work.

Josh Bell may just have to be another day.

with 4 cellos and 4 violins in the CH 2-fer, hard to beat, as you allude to.


----------



## desert (Jul 4, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Using Hein's Solo Cello and string ensembles. All strings including FX are Hein's. Hence the title.
> I had also recently gotten Vikings Metal Expansion from KeepForest, so I thought I'd incorporate them both.
> We don't get to hear Hein's strings in this context very often.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/heins-bootyful-strings-mp3.14292/][/AUDIOPLUS]


This is incredible!? Why haven’t I heard this early??


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 4, 2018)

desert said:


> This is incredible!? Why haven’t I heard this early??


you didn't ask


----------



## Ben E (Jul 5, 2018)

All strings are Chris Hein Ensembles


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 5, 2018)

This sealed it for me,

http://soundbytesmag.net/cinemania-chris-hein-solo-cello-best-service/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hein Solo Violin is ALL I use for that instrument. One has to have their engineering chops up to use it, and you HAVE to get completely familiar with both the gui and overall sound of the library to get what you want out of it.

However, with patience and a willingness to learn...I haven't had a better solo violin (and I've had most of the ones you can come up with). It is a marvelous instrument...just be sure to have NOTHING to do with the onboard reverb (real junk that will not play well with other instruments, trust me on this).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 5, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hein Solo Violin is ALL I use for that instrument. One has to have their engineering chops up to use it, and you HAVE to get completely familiar with both the gui and overall sound of the library to get what you want out of it.
> 
> However, with patience and a willingness to learn...I haven't had a better solo violin (and I've had most of the ones you can come up with). It is a marvelous instrument...just be sure to have NOTHING to do with the onboard reverb (real junk that will not play well with other instruments, trust me on this).



i am anxious to get the CH Solo Complete once some other things fall into place.

I mentioned earlier, i have his Winds Complete - stunning stuff.

For reverb, i am a 2CAudio fanboy and a recent Nimbus owner. So i'm covered there.

Thank for the input. makes a big difference.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jul 5, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hein Solo Violin is ALL I use for that instrument. One has to have their engineering chops up to use it, and you HAVE to get completely familiar with both the gui and overall sound of the library to get what you want out of it.
> 
> However, with patience and a willingness to learn...I haven't had a better solo violin (and I've had most of the ones you can come up with). It is a marvelous instrument...just be sure to have NOTHING to do with the onboard reverb (real junk that will not play well with other instruments, trust me on this).


I agree with all above except for the reverb. I don't use the room reverb either but do you mean you also disable the body IR?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I agree with all above except for the reverb. I don't use the room reverb either but do you mean you also disable the body IR?



NO! lol

The body is best left alone. I have a feeling you intuited that, anyway.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jul 5, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> NO! lol
> 
> The body is best left alone. I have a feeling you intuited that, anyway.


Yes! But I had to ask. ^^


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I mentioned earlier, i have his Winds Complete - stunning stuff.



I LOVE the CH solo winds, the only other library I use sometimes is EW's Hollywood WW (but mostly just for ensembles).

For solo wws and violin, CH is my favorite 

I should also mention the CH Brass certainly has its high points as well; I really like the solo French Horn on that one.


----------



## robgb (Jul 5, 2018)

I have only tried the demos through Time+Space (UPDATE: Actually it's Best Service), which have a terrible lag, but the strings sound quite beautiful to me.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> I have only tried the demos through Time+Space, which have a terrible lag, but the strings sound quite beautiful to me.



not sure i follow.

what demos and lag?


----------



## robgb (Jul 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> not sure i follow.
> 
> what demos and lag?


Time+Space (I believe it is), allows you to log online and demo many of their products. The Chris Hein instruments are among them. I've tried the strings and thought they sounded great, but the system Time+Space uses has a terrible lag, so it's hard to know about actual playability of the product.

UPDATE: Actually it's Best Service that has it:

https://www.bestservice.com/try-sound.html


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Time+Space (I believe it is), allows you to log online and demo many of their products. The Chris Hein instruments are among them. I've tried the strings and thought they sounded great, but the system Time+Space uses has a terrible lag, so it's hard to know about actual playability of the product.
> 
> UPDATE: Actually it's Best Service that has it:
> 
> https://www.bestservice.com/try-sound.html



ahhh, interesting.

from their description, i can see how there would be a lag.

good stuff!

thanks for pointing that out.

perfect!

this will give me a chance to see how well the CH Strings blend with what i already have.

i'm not concerned so much with playability as i have some CH libraries already and assume they are similar.


----------



## robgb (Jul 5, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> ahhh, interesting.
> 
> from their description, i can see how there would be a lag.
> 
> ...


Just be ready for a truly awful lag.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

screw it, just bought Solo Strings Complete.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jul 6, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> screw it, just bought Complete Solo Strings.


I honestly don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 6, 2018)

Ben E said:


> All strings are Chris Hein Ensembles



outstanding job congrats


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> screw it, just bought Solo Strings Complete.



Jealous because all I have is the violin.. :(

I get by with my Adagio Solo Viola, Double Bass, and Emotional Cello for now, but next sale...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Jealous because all I have is the violin.. :(
> 
> I get by with my Adagio Solo Viola, Double Bass, and Emotional Cello for now, but next sale...



if that is "getting by", we live in amazing times.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> outstanding job congrats



that is nutzo good.


----------



## brek (Jul 6, 2018)

Ben E said:


> All strings are Chris Hein Ensembles



That sounds great!

What are the other libraries?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> if that is "getting by", we live in amazing times.



The 8dio strings are pretty darn resource heavy, and the EC has that baked in reverb that can sound truly incredible in some contexts, but more often than not kind of damns mixes to just-can't-fit-it nether realms.

The EC is still a terrific instrument...want to make sure I get that out there. There are more options with the malleable Hein.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 6, 2018)

short question about the playability of the chris hein solo strings. are they easy to play or is alot work to be done? i mean joshua bell is very playable for example, and i wonder how the CH solo strings are. tbh the gui scares me a little away always from CH librarys. no offense


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2018)

Heroix said:


> short question about the playability of the chris hein solo strings. are they easy to play or is alot work to be done? i mean joshua bell is very playable for example, and i wonder how the CH solo strings are. tbh the gui scares me a little away always from CH librarys. no offense



It's especially nice if you have good reverb like QL Spaces or Altiverb. You can have a very inspiration playing session...just don't expect too much out of the box, because this is the least frills you'll find in the sound dept. 

Paucis Verbis, make sure ya have an at least very good convolution reverb and be prepared for some terrific sounding playing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

Heroix said:


> short question about the playability of the chris hein solo strings. are they easy to play or is alot work to be done? i mean joshua bell is very playable for example, and i wonder how the CH solo strings are. tbh the gui scares me a little away always from CH librarys. no offense



i just loaded the Complete Set.

i'd say it is VERY playable out of the gate.

and the sound...

good god.


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 6, 2018)

Heroix said:


> short question about the playability of the chris hein solo strings. are they easy to play or is alot work to be done? i mean joshua bell is very playable for example, and i wonder how the CH solo strings are. tbh the gui scares me a little away always from CH librarys. no offense


What people say:


Chris Hein


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just don't leave that reverb on when you use it for projects with more than a couple of instrument tracks, you'll notice the suck right off.

And congrats, you're about to have one heck of a good time with those libraries.


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 6, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's especially nice if you have good reverb like QL Spaces or Altiverb. You can have a very inspiration playing session...just don't expect too much out of the box, because this is the least frills you'll find in the sound dept.
> 
> Paucis Verbis, make sure ya have an at least very good convolution reverb and be prepared for some terrific sounding playing.


Parsifal, why don't you share your presets?

Chris Hein


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 6, 2018)

Chris Hein said:


> Parsifal, why don't you share your presets?
> 
> Chris Hein



Because I suck lol! Really.

And hi Chris!


----------



## pipedr (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone using the different violins in Chris Hein solo to make small sections? Does this work?

Is it better to use the Chris Hein Ensemble strings for that?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jul 6, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Anyone using the different violins in Chris Hein solo to make small sections? Does this work?
> 
> Is it better to use the Chris Hein Ensemble strings for that?



There are actually ready made multi patches in Chris Hein Solo Strings, and I think they work very well as small sections. Very expressive and gorgeous sound.

But of course takes quite a lot of ram.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> There are actually ready made multi patches in Chris Hein Solo Strings, and I think they work very well. Very expressive and gorgeous sound.
> 
> But of course takes quite a lot of ram.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 6, 2018)

Excellent manual too.


----------



## Ben E (Jul 6, 2018)

brek said:


> That sounds great!
> 
> What are the other libraries?


Hey thanks! The brass is Spitfire, the woods are Berlin with a couple stray Spitfire solo woods.


----------



## Pianolando (Jul 7, 2018)

I can highly recommend all CH strings, very nice sounding out of the box and extremely tweakable, more so than any other library I know of. The solo strings can be programmed to fool just about any ear that they are real (l think). Italian violin and Romantic cello are some of the favorites.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 7, 2018)

Ok, after some more try with who bought it, I decided to jump in too 
With 2for1 I got Winds Complete also, so it has been a quite good deal.

Nothing to say on quality of these libraries, my only regret is not having bought them before.

Good inspiration in live playing, and deep programming possibility, if you need. But I think that the added value is the full consistency between instruments and libraries, also. When you learn the interface and the programming of one single instruments, you are done.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 7, 2018)

One more question, about licensing: can I use the libraries on 2 different PCs, not at same time? I didn't found any info in the manual...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> One more question, about licensing: can I use the libraries on 2 different PCs, not at same time? I didn't found any info in the manual...



The way i read it, you can have 2 installations of Kontakt (3 with Komplete), but only run 1 at a time.

This restriction seems more about the NI EULA than anything to do with Chris Hein.

But I'm new.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 7, 2018)

This would be cool. I have a laptop that sometimes I use when I'm out.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> This would be cool. I have a laptop that sometimes I use when I'm out.



I think that's a common scenario.


----------



## richhickey (Jul 7, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Ok, after some more try with who bought it, I decided to jump in too
> With 2for1 I got Winds Complete also, so it has been a quite good deal.
> 
> Nothing to say on quality of these libraries, my only regret is not having bought them before.



Enjoy the libraries! There have been several hints here about the reverb and I'll add that CH strings and other CH instruments sound absolutely fantastic in VSL's MIR Pro/24.

IMO, something like MIR is essential for dry libs like VSL/CH. I _liked_ CH instruments but struggled a bit with the sound until I put them in MIR, now I _love_ them. The flexibility of the combo is unmatched (and kind of the point).

Have fun!


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes, you go the point: CH in MIR works like a charm.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 7, 2018)

richhickey said:


> Enjoy the libraries! There have been several hints here about the reverb and I'll add that CH strings and other CH instruments sound absolutely fantastic in VSL's MIR Pro/24.
> 
> IMO, something like MIR is essential for dry libs like VSL/CH. I _liked_ CH instruments but struggled a bit with the sound until I put them in MIR, now I _love_ them. The flexibility of the combo is unmatched (and kind of the point).
> 
> Have fun!



i have a few VSL libraries and MIRx.

MIRx is fantastic, but, of course, not for use with non-VSL VIs.

So, i have a poor-man's MIR using the free Panagement for placement, 2CAudio Breeze 2.0 as an channel insert for ER-ish treatment (super low CPU), and i recently moved to Nimbus as my bus reverb (tails).


----------



## pipedr (Jul 7, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i have a few VSL libraries and MIRx.
> 
> MIRx is fantastic, but, of course, not for use with non-VSL VIs.
> 
> So, i have a poor-man's MIR using the free Panagement for placement, 2CAudio Breeze 2.0 as an channel insert for ER-ish treatment (super low CPU), and i recently moved to Nimbus as my bus reverb (tails).




Oh, this is very interesting. Do you have a tutorial or know of any tutorials on how to mix in a dry library like Chris Hein into another library (I have 8dio Adagio/Agitato and would want to layer on top)?

It sounds like you are not using any of the built in convolution reverbs in Chris Hein?

I've heard mention of MIR and Virtual Sound Stage, and now Panagement--how does one generally place orchestral instruments with this tool?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 8, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Oh, this is very interesting. Do you have a tutorial or know of any tutorials on how to mix in a dry library like Chris Hein into another library (I have 8dio Adagio/Agitato and would want to layer on top)?
> 
> It sounds like you are not using any of the built in convolution reverbs in Chris Hein?
> 
> I've heard mention of MIR and Virtual Sound Stage, and now Panagement--how does one generally place orchestral instruments with this tool?



i don't have any tutorials - lots of experimenting.

i haven't used Chris Hein's reverbs - yet.
so i can't comment on them.

i track live instruments too, so like to use the same space approach for all my channels.

VSS is great, i have the demo - just never sprang for it.

i mention Panagement because it's free and it works for the most part.
AND you can modulate (animate) the source location.

THAT IS VERY SLICK - foley level shit.

MIR Pro is the high watermark for this stuff.

but as Beat Kaufmann once told me, if you don't know what you are doing with MIR Pro, you can really mess things up. (paraphrased).

That's why i like MIRx - it has automatic placements, for VSL instruments.

don't get me wrong about MIR Pro's complexity as a negative.
simply a heads up.

not easy questions to answer in one thread in an online forum.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 10, 2018)

...I’m really not going to get through this without some more CH instruments am I? 


...oh well, I resisted this long so that’s erm, something .


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 10, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> ...I’m really not going to get through this without some more CH instruments am I?
> 
> 
> ...oh well, I resisted this long so that’s erm, something .




I think the Best Service 2fer ends Thursday.

Chop chop.


----------



## gordony (Jul 10, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I think the Best Service 2fer ends Thursday.
> 
> Chop chop.


from the Best Service website - 'The promotion will end Friday, July 13th, 2018 at midnight'.
I'm going to go for CH Solo Violin & Solo Cello.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 10, 2018)

gordony said:


> from the Best Service website - 'The promotion will end Friday, July 13th, 2018 at midnight'.
> I'm going to go for CH Solo Violin & Solo Cello.


That’s the obvious starting point.

Also on the ending of the sale that timing is for Europe (Germany?) I think.
So if you’re in The Americas then it would be Thursday. I’m downunder so it’s Saturday morning for me.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 10, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> That’s the obvious starting point.



that's what i thought i was gonna get away with as well.

wound up rationalizing the Complete set.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> that's what i thought i was gonna get away with as well.
> 
> wound up rationalizing the Complete set.


----------



## gordony (Jul 12, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


>


I contacted Best Service to clarify the end time and the reply from Martin was - 'the sale ends on midnight worldwide (friday at 23:59) what means it is 09:00 am (saturday) in germany'.

I am very tempted to go for the complete set of CH solo strings but with the Orange Tree group buy also going on it's a tough call


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 12, 2018)

gordony said:


> I contacted Best Service to clarify the end time and the reply from Martin was - 'the sale ends on midnight worldwide (friday at 23:59) what means it is 09:00 am (saturday) in germany'.
> 
> I am very tempted to go for the complete set of CH solo strings but with the Orange Tree group buy also going on it's a tough call


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## BezO (Jul 12, 2018)

gordony said:


> ...I am very tempted to go for the complete set of CH solo strings but with the Orange Tree group buy also going on it's a tough call


The same 2 purchases I'm considernig. I don't need either, but want both. At least I use guitars often. Solo strings, not so much.


----------



## pipedr (Jul 12, 2018)

Ahhhh...CH volo violins and cello ....or get the whole Solo Strings Extended + Woodwinds Complete....

Anyone know what the re-sell policy is for Chris Hein? I think Best Service is just the distributor in this case.


----------



## J-M (Jul 12, 2018)

Well well, my paycheck arrived earlier, and bigger than I initially expected. I'll take this as a divine sign to get me all CH solo strings+Ancient Era to complete my collection. And done! Thank you very much.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 12, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Well well, my paycheck arrived earlier, and bigger than I initially expected. I'll take this as a divine sign to get me all CH solo strings+Ancient Era to complete my collection. And done! Thank you very much.



whoo hoo!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 30, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Using Hein's Solo Cello and string ensembles. All strings including FX are Hein's. Hence the title.
> I had also recently gotten Vikings Metal Expansion from KeepForest, so I thought I'd incorporate them both.
> We don't get to hear Hein's strings in this context very often.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/heins-bootyful-strings-mp3.14292/][/AUDIOPLUS]



That sounds freaking SICK man.


----------

